# Blade Runner Police Spinner



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Blade Runner Police Spinner NEW PICS!!!!!!!*

Hi Guys. Here is the Blade Runner Police Spinner. I believe it is the Annubis Kit. Any how I hollowed it out with the thought of Lighting it up. I also detailed the cockpit with all kinds of stuff from my spares box. I replaced the resin wheels with rubber R/C Tires. I need to find accurate Police lights for the top.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks nice from what I can see in those small pics. Got anything larger...? 

What scale is it?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that the original or the Director's Cut? :tongue:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Looks nice from what I can see in those small pics. Got anything larger...?
> 
> What scale is it?


Sorry for the small size. I will try and get some larger pics up soon!I don't know the actual scale ,but this thing is big! It's 16.5" LONG!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Looks nice from what I can see in those small pics. Got anything larger...?
> 
> What scale is it?


Larger pics in my Photo album! Enjoy guys. As always comments ETC... welcome.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks very good! Larger pictures really show the details. Now where are you going to put this BIG model?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

And there's Gaff...always bucking for a promotion...

_" Bryant talka. Inayomayo....didi-wa. HEI! " 
_


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Looks very good! Larger pictures really show the details. Now where are you going to put this BIG model?


 I have a room I use to house my Build ups. It's in there with a 2' Jupiter Two, the C57-D, ETC...ETC.....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good you have the room to display them. I remember your Jupiter 2. 
What's next?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Good you have the room to display them. I remember your Jupiter 2.
> What's next?


 I am currently working on a Lunar 32" Seaview.(Check the other thread). It's a lot of work. I had to re-do the Bow to make it more accurate to the 8' Miniature. I scratch built a complete control room and plan on installing lights. There is still a long way to go! I wish I had a ************* Seaview!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Some how I missed this first time around, and stumbled on it in the picture gallery. That's the nicest build-up of the Anubis kit I've seen to date :thumbsup: , I've got one on my someday pile, along with a couple of the smaller Medicom "Back to the Future" toys I plan to convert to Spinners too.

And ditto what Griff said, post some more pics! I'm curious how you hollowed it out and would love to see a shot of the bottom, did you cut out that raised rectangular detail area between the four wheels? That was my plan, I figured it'd be big enough to allow me to get lights where I need them.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for the comments Philip. This kit was a lot of fun to build. I'll post some more pics soon. I am currently customizing a Master Replicas 32" Nautilus. I have been posting pics on the Disneysub site. Back to the Spinner. Yes I hollowed it out to install LEDS. Haven't gotten around to it yet. As I said before, I really need to find or make those Police lights. Again I'll post more pics soon.

High Regards, Mark


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are trying to match the lightbars, you might find some useful stuff here:

http://www.policecarmodels.com/11li.html

or here:

http://www.policecarmodels.com/118lightbars.html

Including a reasonably priced flashing police LED light kit. Thety have some cool stuff for customizing the interior too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That's an awesome site sir! I just may be able to use some of it. Of course I'll have to go all out on this now, meaning flashing lights ETC...Gonna dig out my Bladerunner reference stuff and compare the lights on this site. Thanks for the hook up!

High Regards, Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I missed this one somehow--excellent work! I like the big detail pics--I was never aware of all the detail on that craft from the movies. 

BTW: Your Harrison Ford actually looks like Harrison Ford  Fantastic build and paint job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Perffesser. A lot of work went into it.And still going into it!


Regards,Mark


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.


I just added more pics of my Police Spinner. They are in my Photo Album.





Regards, Mark


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very good! Glad to see more photos. Ordered your police lights yet?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

What'd you use as your choice of blue, Mark? 

Good choice, most of the build-ups I've seen look too light a blue because they matched the full sized hero spinner exactly. Not to mention the article on the restoration of the hero on the BR Zone.

http://media.bladezone.com/contents/film/production/props/spinner3/spinner_rising.php

The full sized prop might have been light blue, but it's a lot darker than that onscreen imho.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I Can't remember the exact color I used. I know it was from a rattle can. I think is was Model Masters "French Blue" no 2915. I actually repainted it several times before I was happy with the color.


Regards, Mark


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The new pics show it off to great advantage. How did you do the yellow/black warning stripes?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Yellow and black warning stripes are custom Decals. As are all the other markings. Except for the rear bumper, Which I hand painted.


High Regards, Mark


----------

